# Furnace "stutters" and "flaps" intermittently



## TLP (8 d ago)

Hi,

I have a forced air furnace that burns oil. Once a day or so the furnace will "stutter" when it's starting a new cycle. The furnace makes a pretty loud sound when it's happening. The draft regulator in the basement will simultaneously jangle loudly for about a minute or so. Eventually it settles down and continues the heating cycle normally. Here's a video:

New video by Travis Pantin (the sound of the furnace doesn't really come through in that video unfortunately—just the sound of the draft regulator).

I also occasionally smell faint oil exhaust in the house—more from some vents than others. And I think it coincides with this flapping, but I'm not 100% sure.

Normally, the draft regulator flaps just once when a new heating cycle starts. It looks like this: New video by Travis Pantin

Any ideas about what might be going on here?

Thanks!


----------

